# anybody going to the Ghoon' this weekend?



## phishphood

Weather and work permitting, I'll be out there somewhere above George's Bar.


----------



## eric__the_angler

I'll be fishin orange isle creek early fri and tiger shoal sat


----------



## eric__the_angler

camo high sider, 9.9 honda grey and cypress push pole in case i get a wave

E


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

I am going on Friday with my daughter, she has off school. Last time maybe with the 15hp zuk. I cant wait to upgrade, if I ever find another motor.


----------



## phishphood

Waiting for that Orange Island report.


----------



## tojo

My little guy is under the weather. If he snaps out of it, Im goin to Sebastian to camp at Longpoint on Sat. If not, I'm gonna beat Phishphood to his spot then buy the first round at JB's


----------



## orlgheenoer

I might be out sunday and at Jb's for lunch.


----------



## phishphood

Tony, bring me a nice red for the grill and I'll buy the first round.


----------



## Guest

I'm going to Fort de soto instead teh gheenoe and I'm will be bashing tarpon and permit, oh by the way I hit 35mph with new prop and no jackplate yet! My gps said 35.2 to 35.6 mph with no Jackplate. Tojo what's your gps reading with new prop?


----------



## tojo

I got a 10x12 and a 10x13 sitting in the garage. I just got my boat back yesterday. Beavis picked it up for me.

If I get home early enough, I might get the 10x12 on tonight and run it. I have my tach on, but no GPS. If I meet up with ya'll on Sat, I might try to talk someone in to letting me borrow the GPS for speeds.

Jason, I'm sure you will have no probs finding your own reds. Are you definitely going?


----------



## phishphood

I'm going. Not sure if my wife is joining me yet. She hurt her leg the other day, so she's still waffling a bit.
Got a GPS for rent. 1 Yeung Ling and it's yours. I'll give you a call tonight.


----------



## kicker

I'll most likely be out there tomorrow morning on the south end.


----------



## tojo

> I'm going to Fort de soto instead teh gheenoe and I'm will be bashing tarpon and permit, oh by the way I hit 35mph with new prop and no jackplate yet! My gps said 35.2 to 35.6 mph with no Jackplate. Tojo what's your gps reading with new prop?


I put the 10x12 on tonight was running at 5800 rpms WOT. No reading on GPS yet apparently its gonna cost me a Yeungling (sp)

Jason,

It will be low in the morning :-?


----------



## Garry

Sophie and I will be out Sunday and possibly Monday also, but definately Sunday in the North Goon!


----------



## phishphood

Looks like I might have to suck it up and fish both days this weekend. My wife wants to go Sunday, so I told her I'd tough it out for her. I'm just that kind of guy.


----------



## Tom_C

> Looks like I might have to suck it up and fish both days this weekend. My wife wants to go Sunday, so I told her I'd tough it out for her. I'm just that kind of guy.


----------



## Guest

> Looks like I might have to suck it up and fish both days this weekend. My wife wants to go Sunday, so I told her I'd tough it out for her. I'm just that kind of guy.


Always glad to see people make personal sacrafices for their families.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Camping plans got canceled so I will be at JB's around noon Sunday.


----------



## Guest

> Camping plans got canceled so I will be at JB's around noon Sunday.


The water level will be very low at ghoon also u won't believe in your eyes that econ river is very very low about 2 feet drop!

Went to fort desoto in tampa bay yesterday, went to econ river in the morning and mosquito lagoon in the afternoon. Tmr, will be at southern goon or NIRL.


----------

